# BFN am afraid



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi All Friends

Had blood test today which came back negative. Am so sad. 

This next week I am going to eat & drink everything I haven't allowed myself to do for 2 months....rose wine & ice-cream & all those Easter eggs I wasn't allowed (my ET was the tue after Easter).

I will then start the 11 week countdown to FET (mid July I calculate)...lots of acupuncture, exercise and de-stressing. I will be positive and not see FET as second best but as another band new opportunity (tomorrow night I am seeing a friend whose little girl is the product of a thawed embryo that the embryologist didn't think would make it!). 

So thankyou to all my FF - this site has been my lifeline to sanity over the last 2 weeks....and will be am sure over my next 2WW.....but next time I promise...I WILL NOT TEST EARLY !!!! 

Good luck to you in your journey's towards a BFP!

JacLaw xxxxx


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Jaclaw,

Sorry about your news hun sending you a  

You go for it and eat and drink to your hearts content girl!!!

Jacks x


----------



## tayllyn (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi jaclaw,

So sorry to hear about ure bfn. 
As Jacks said enjoy all ure naughties and keep looking onwards and upwards.
Good luck with ure forthcoming fet.

Lynne x


----------



## Kagsy7 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Jaclaw
Was so sad to read your news tonight, I was feeling so positive for you yesterday.  Enjoy all the chocolate and wine you can get for the next wee while, no-one can say anything to make you feel better so I won't try.  Cuddle up with your other half and keep your chin up.  Best wishes for July.....
Kagsy


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I am so sorry to read your news  good luck for the future hunnie


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh Jaclaw, I'm so sorry but glad to see the fighting spirit has kicked in. Enjoy indulging in all the stuff you've been denying yourself (for me it was beer and diet coke) and here's to our next attempts which will definitely definitely work.

Take care

Liz
xx


----------

